# DAVEEDO'S first foils



## DAVEEDO (Dec 15, 2011)

this is a picture of foils i got off of satellite dish cards. i also have some gold from gold filled jewelry. ill post a pic of the button i get from all of the gold i have accumulated


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking good, Daveedo! 8) 

Phil


----------



## DAVEEDO (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks Phil. this forum gives new meaning to the phrase " you learn something new everyday". for me , i learn many new things everyday with this forum. lol thanks for all the help you provide Phil. cant wait to post the button I get.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

DAVEEDO, how did you process the smart card chips? did you peel the chip off? or cut the smart card smaller and leave the plastic? also how many cards did it take for that batch of foils? did you weigh them?

The reason i ask is because my brother works for dtv and hes been giving me all the old ird's along with the cards.

Rickey


----------



## DAVEEDO (Dec 15, 2011)

slickdogg said:


> DAVEEDO, how did you process the smart card chips? did you peel the chip off? or cut the smart card smaller and leave the plastic? also how many cards did it take for that batch of foils? did you weigh them?
> 
> The reason i ask is because my brother works for dtv and hes been giving me all the old ird's along with the cards.
> 
> Rickey


i processed 30 cards with AP process like Steve did with fingers on his website. this yielded about 5 grams of foils. i put the cards in the bucket whole and with an air bubbler it only took about 36 hours from start to Finnish. i will post before and after pics tonight of the smart cards


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

wow that looks like alot of foils for only 30 cards.


----------



## pinman (Dec 15, 2011)

5 grams from the 30 cards?! Are we talking the credit card shaped plastic with the small sqaure of plating similar to cell phone cards?


----------



## DAVEEDO (Dec 15, 2011)

these are the cards i processed


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

DAVEEDO i have all kinds of satellite cards and equipment, however ive yet to see any card of that kind. what type or brand satellite?

Rickey


----------



## Geo (Dec 16, 2011)

im assuming your thinking of a satellite receiver card, like the kind that resembles a credit card. the cards in the picture look like component cards from either the dish hardware or the receiver hardware, plus i don't think this is consumer grade like the kind that goes out to costumers but transmission grade thats used in the uplinks or relay stations.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 16, 2011)

I've tore all kinds of satellites apart. From intergrated recieving devices
to all dish types singles as well as super dishes. I used to program satellites using a iso programmer w/ 3.57-3.68 mhz crystal. I'd love to find out what those cards came from.


----------



## joem (Dec 16, 2011)

On my screen your foils picture almost looks 3D
nice job


----------



## Geo (Dec 16, 2011)

ive scrapped alot of the large aluminum dishes that had some thick multi-chambered aluminum boxes that are very difficult to open. as i remember each box had a couple of cards like these in a couple of the chambers with other components that looked silver plated. ive also found cards like those in cable tv relay boxes.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave,

Have you finished refinig the foils yet?

What was the final weight after refining?

Steve


----------



## DAVEEDO (Jan 2, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> Dave,
> 
> Have you finished refinig the foils yet?
> 
> ...


yes i have finished refining the foils Steve, and the button weighs 4.3 grams


----------



## beerboy (Jan 12, 2012)

slickdogg said:


> I've tore all kinds of satellites apart. From intergrated recieving devices
> to all dish types singles as well as super dishes. I used to program satellites using a iso programmer w/ 3.57-3.68 mhz crystal. I'd love to find out what those cards came from.


HAHAHA a Dave guy nice...i like charlie myself.


----------

